#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  استفاده از قطعات و لوازم اوراق شده

## kataag

با سلام
بنده تعداد زیادی دستگاه تک دیسک سی دی خانگی و پخش نواری ماشینی داشتم که پس از سالها خاک خوردن در گوشه مغازه تصمیم گرفتم اونها را اوراق کنم.اکثر لوازم را جدا کردم و محل مصرفشون را هم میدونم.اضافه ها را هم دادم ضایعاتی ها.
اما‌مقداری ترانس کوچک و بزرگ که اکثرا مال سی دی های تک دیسک خانگی است و همچنین تعداد بسیار زیادی موتور اسپندل و موتور dcکه مال رادیوهای نواری ماشین هست رو دستم مونده.
آیا این لوازم جایی بکار میان یا بدم به ضایعاتی برن؟؟در ضمن مساله خیلی پولشون نیست بلکه دوست ندارم وسیله ای که ممکنه بوار کسی بیاد را بدم ضایعاتی.

----------

*bardia.t*,*Behnammohsen*,*habbib*,*morteza khod*,*تاج*,*خلقتی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## habbib

> با سلام
> بنده تعداد زیادی دستگاه تک دیسک سی دی خانگی و پخش نواری ماشینی داشتم که پس از سالها خاک خوردن در گوشه مغازه تصمیم گرفتم اونها را اوراق کنم.اکثر لوازم را جدا کردم و محل مصرفشون را هم میدونم.اضافه ها را هم دادم ضایعاتی ها.
> اما‌مقداری ترانس کوچک و بزرگ که اکثرا مال سی دی های تک دیسک خانگی است و همچنین تعداد بسیار زیادی موتور اسپندل و موتور dcکه مال رادیوهای نواری ماشین هست رو دستم مونده.
> آیا این لوازم جایی بکار میان یا بدم به ضایعاتی برن؟؟در ضمن مساله خیلی پولشون نیست بلکه دوست ندارم وسیله ای که ممکنه بوار کسی بیاد را بدم ضایعاتی.


درود بر شما
دوست بزرگوار واقعا درست میفرمایید 
وسایلی که قابل استفاده میباشد رو حیفه بعنوان ضایعات حروم شه 

امکانش هست پاسخ بدید ترانسهای موجود ولتاژ و آمپرشون در چه اندازه میباشد 
ویا آیا داخل اونها ترانسهایی که تغریبا آمپر قابل توجهی داشته باشد هم وجود داره ؟
حدود دو یا سه آمپر هم باشه قابل قبوله 
بنده اینگونه ترانسها رو در جایی استفاده میکنم 
اگر لطف نمایید قیمت رو مطرح نمایید سپاسگزار خواهم گردید

----------

*amirmorady*,*balot*,*kataag*,*morteza khod*

----------


## kataag

> درود بر شما
> دوست بزرگوار واقعا درست میفرمایید 
> وسایلی که قابل استفاده میباشد رو حیفه بعنوان ضایعات حروم شه 
> 
> امکانش هست پاسخ بدید ترانسهای موجود ولتاژ و آمپرشون در چه اندازه میباشد 
> ویا آیا داخل اونها ترانسهایی که تغریبا آمپر قابل توجهی داشته باشد هم وجود داره ؟
> حدود دو یا سه آمپر هم باشه قابل قبوله 
> بنده اینگونه ترانسها رو در جایی استفاده میکنم 
> اگر لطف نمایید قیمت رو مطرح نمایید سپاسگزار خواهم گردید


 با سلام و تشکر از لطف شما؛والا اکثرا 12 ولت هستن اما دقیق نمیدونم چند آمپر هستن.چون روشون چیزی ننوشته.

----------

*habbib*,*morteza khod*

----------


## habbib

> با سلام و تشکر از لطف شما؛والا اکثرا 12 ولت هستن اما دقیق نمیدونم چند آمپر هستن.چون روشون چیزی ننوشته.


اگر لطف کنید سایز ترانسهای بزرگتون رو اعلام نمایید سپاسگزار خواهم شد 
طول ، عرض و ارتفاع 

سپاسگزارم

----------

*amirmorady*

----------


## habbib

> با سلام و تشکر از لطف شما؛والا اکثرا 12 ولت هستن اما دقیق نمیدونم چند آمپر هستن.چون روشون چیزی ننوشته.


ضمنا در خروجی دورشته داره یا سه سر میباشند؟
لطفا در صورت تمایل به فروش قیمتش رو هم واسم خصوصی بفرستید

----------

*amirmorady*,*kataag*

----------


## ford

سلام 
به نظرم اگه از سالم بودنشون اطمینان دارید و جای کافی دارید قطعات رو نگه دارید و یا در سایت های واسط برا فروش بگذارید شاید به درد کسی خورد. 
من خودمم همچین موردی دارم و بعضی وقتها هم یک سری قطعات رو برای یادگیری به دیگران میدم البته رایگان. 
یا این که مثلا موتورهای dc کوچک به بچه ها میدم باهاش کاردستی درست کنن شاید خلاقیتشون شکوفا شد...

----------

*abed1365*,*Aliesf*,*amirmorady*,*balot*,*morteza khod*,*Musa_ayden*

----------


## kataag

> ضمنا در خروجی دورشته داره یا سه سر میباشند؟
> لطفا در صورت تمایل به فروش قیمتش رو هم واسم خصوصی بفرستید


والا چیز قابل داری نیستن.اما قصدم فروش نبود.به قول دوستان میخام کارکردش را بدونم.

----------

*habbib*

----------


## habbib

> والا چیز قابل داری نیستن.اما قصدم فروش نبود.به قول دوستان میخام کارکردش را بدونم.


درود 
میتونی ازشون بعنوان شارژر استفاده کنید بنده به اینگونه منابع خیلی علاقه دارم و اونا رو منبع تغذیه های  سالم میدونم 
یکی دو مورد واست مثال میزنم 
بعنوان شارژر واسه موتور یا ماشین شارژی قابل استفاده هستند 
میتونی ترانسهای کوچیک رو داخل قاب کوچکی جاسازی کنی و ازشون بعتوان شارژر چراغ قوه استفاده کنید 
همانطور که میدونید چراغ قوه های جدید شارژرهای بسیار مزخرفی دارن و همین عامل باعث تخریب زود هنگام باطریهای نازنین میشه 
لذا بخوبی میتونی از اینگونه ترانسها واسشون حسابی مایه بزاری و تبلیغ هم کنی تبدیل چراغ قوه های زپرتی به چراق قوه با کیفیت با طول عمر بسبار بالا 

اینا از جمله کارهاییه که میتونی باهاشون انجام بدی 
با سری و موازی کردنشون هم میتونی ولتاژ قوی و بهتری تحویل بگیرید 

سپاس

----------

*kataag*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## kataag

> درود 
> میتونی ازشون بعنوان شارژر استفاده کنید بنده به اینگونه منابع خیلی علاقه دارم و اونا رو منبع تغذیه های  سالم میدونم 
> یکی دو مورد واست مثال میزنم 
> بعنوان شارژر واسه موتور یا ماشین شارژی قابل استفاده هستند 
> میتونی ترانسهای کوچیک رو داخل قاب کوچکی جاسازی کنی و ازشون بعتوان شارژر چراغ قوه استفاده کنید 
> همانطور که میدونید چراغ قوه های جدید شارژرهای بسیار مزخرفی دارن و همین عامل باعث تخریب زود هنگام باطریهای نازنین میشه 
> لذا بخوبی میتونی از اینگونه ترانسها واسشون حسابی مایه بزاری و تبلیغ هم کنی تبدیل چراغ قوه های زپرتی به چراق قوه با کیفیت با طول عمر بسبار بالا 
> 
> اینا از جمله کارهاییه که میتونی باهاشون انجام بدی 
> ...


ممنون دوست عزیز،آمپرشون را چطوری میتونم اندازه بگیرم؟؟

----------

*habbib*

----------


## habbib

اصولا آمپر رو توسط آمپر متر اندازه گیری میکنند 
به این صورت که به مصرف کننده  متصل میکنید و آمپر متر هم بصورت سری در مدار قرار میگیره 
فدات شم اخرش هم حتی یدونه از سوال هامو کامل پاسخ ندادی ؟ 
من خودم اصولا از ظاهر و ابعاد و سیم ثانویه حدودا میتونم آمپرش رو تخمین بزنم 

اگر لااقل تصویری قرار میدادی و یا ابعادی معرفی میکردید میشد آمپرشون رو حدس زد 
ولی بعید میبینم بیشتر از یک آمپر  توشون باشه 
و اصولا نیم آمپر و ضعیف هستند

سپاس

----------

*amirmorady*,*kataag*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## kataag

> اصولا آمپر رو توسط آمپر متر اندازه گیری میکنند 
> به این صورت که به مصرف کننده  متصل میکنید و آمپر متر هم بصورت سری در مدار قرار میگیره 
> فدات شم اخرش هم حتی یدونه از سوال هامو کامل پاسخ ندادی ؟ 
> من خودم اصولا از ظاهر و ابعاد و سیم ثانویه حدودا میتونم آمپرش رو تخمین بزنم 
> 
> اگر لااقل تصویری قرار میدادی و یا ابعادی معرفی میکردید میشد آمپرشون رو حدس زد 
> ولی بعید میبینم بیشتر از یک آمپر  توشون باشه 
> و اصولا نیم آمپر و ضعیف هستند
> 
> سپاس


شرمنده دوست عزیز من معذرت میخام بابت کم‌کاری،راستش گفتم چون اکثر تعمیرکارها حتما سی دی تک دیسک تعمیر کردن.پس ترانسهاشونم تقریبا مثل هم هست.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## OMID.N.F

باسلام نیازمند پاور یا ترانس اینورتور SANAM-SL3200MD هستم شماره ترانس MIP320 
در صورت وجود با این شماره تماس بگیرید//////////////////////////
با تشکر

----------

*amer007*

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> باسلام نیازمند پاور یا ترانس اینورتور SANAM-SL3200MD هستم شماره ترانس MIP320 
> در صورت وجود با این شماره تماس بگیرید//////////////////////////
> با تشکر


سلام
هرگونه در خواست خرید یا فروش فقط در بخش بازارچه کاربران لینک زیر .در ضمن قرار دادن شماره تماس در سایت خلاف قوانین است .شماره تماس شما ویرایش شد لطفا دقت بفرمائید 

https://www.irantk.ir/forums/777-%D8...B1%D8%A7%D9%86

----------

